# Desarrollo de preamplificador Hi fi con LME49710 y/o LME49720



## blanko001 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy un feliz poseedor de un par de integrados utilizados en sonido de alta fidelidad como son los LME49720HA. He revisado algunos diagramas y encontré un amplificador de audífonos "High End" donde se utilizan los LME49710 (que son prácticamente lo mismo). Mi ídea es realizar el circuito como preamplificador para un excelente amplificador publicado en el foro. Yo pretendo utilizar los susodichos integrados como en el diagrama adjunto... el caso es saber si es mejor anular los transistores a la salida ya que se utilizará como pre. 
La verdad deseo mucho utilizar esos integrados y en lo posible con un esquema sencillo como lo veo en el PDF. Espero hacerme entender y estoy dispuesto en atender a sus comentarios o sugerencias.

Gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 1, 2013)

Buenos días.

La vedad es que no hay ninguna razón que impida que este Operacional sea utilizado como Previo en una etapa de potencia.
Tendrás que calcular la red de Realimentación para obtener la ganancia adecuada a tus necesidades, así mismo las Resistencias y Condensadores que utilices tendrán que ser de muy buena calidad, si empleas componentes "vulgares" no notarás ninguna mejora con respecto a emplear un OP mas "normalito".

Sal U2


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tiene razón en lo de los condensadores y resistencias... pero si utilizo el diagrama tal y como está, sin quitarle ni agregarle componentes, me puede servir de Pre-amplificador... no hay duda, mi duda es si sería buena ídea ya que los transistores realizan "otra" amplificación y no se si sería mucho para la entrada de la potencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2013)

No tiene sentido usar ese circuito *tal como está*, pero de todas formas los transistores de salida solo hacen "amplificación de corriente" y no de tensión, así que la ganancia del ampli está definida por la ganancia de AO, que es de 4.3 (≈13dB).
La "calidad" de ese esquema no es taaan alta, ya que la ganancia del AO limita la corrección posible sobre los transistores de la etapa de salida (están en clase B).

*Moraleja:* mejor armá el pre Rotel de mnicolau y no inventés cosas raras...


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Moraleja:* mejor armá el pre Rotel de mnicolau y no inventés cosas raras...


 


Dr. Zoidberg; creo que tiene razón... pero, ¿si realizo el preamplificador Rotel que posteó mnicolau me vedré impedido en utilizar los LME49720 en lugar del OPA2604 y el NJM2114D?... revisé las hojas de datos y son compatibles pin a pin. Ya resta conseguir los capacitores y resistencias de buena calidad. 

Saludos

PD: Adjunto el esquema posteado por mnicolau para los que no saben de lo que hablo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg; creo que tiene razón... pero, ¿si realizo el preamplificador Rotel que posteó mnicolau me vedré impedido en utilizar los LME49720 en lugar del OPA2604 y el NJM2114D?... revisé las hojas de datos y son compatibles pin a pin. Ya resta conseguir los capacitores y resistencias de buena calidad.


Claro que no te vas a ver impedido de utilizar esos AO si ese es tu gusto, pero "la ganancia" obtenida está fuera de la audibilidad humana, y sin cambios del circuito MUY difícilmente logres algo que valga la pena el cambio. Pero claro... probar no cuesta nada


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2013)

adjunto esta direccion de una pagina de origen ingles (uk) donde en la lista de projectos, esta el circuito preamplificador lme49710, saludos http://www.stufinnis.co.uk/projects.html


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 2, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto esta direccion de una pagina de origen ingles (uk) donde en la lista de projectos, esta el circuito preamplificador lme49710, saludos http://www.stufinnis.co.uk/projects.html



Me servirá, la única diferencia entre el LME49710 y el LME49720 es que el último posee doble operacional interno, el primero solo tiene uno. 
Ahora tendré que probar éste y el rotel... es lo que me gusta de la electrónica: poner manos a la obra!

Gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2013)

Nuevamente yo aquí.
Monté en el multisim el preamplificador que me ha enseñado jorge morales (monte solo un canal), en resumen es éste:





Aquí más información

No se supone que la onda senoidal debe ser la misma de la entrada pero no desfasada o invertida como en mi simulación? No sé que sucede 
Adjunto la simulación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . .No se supone que la onda senoidal debe ser la misma de la entrada pero no desfasada o invertida como en mi simulación? No sé que sucede
> Adjunto la simulación.



¿ Nunca escuchaste hablar de un amplificador operacional en configuración *"Inversor"* ?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, Sí de hecho esa si fué una pregunta muy mal planteada de mi parte. Es correcto que se aprecie que se haga uso de la propiedad inversora.
Lo que trato de entender es si la onda invertida se puede amplificar(mandar a la potencia) sin percibir diferencia en el sonido? yo no había analizado como se entrega la señal al amplificador.

Fogo' gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Encontré un esquema de un amplificador stereo con control de tonos y según dice 0.00006% THD (es un kit realmente), utiliza el integrado en cuestión LME49720 que a mi concepto es un hermoso operacional de características muy buenas.



Adjuntaré el PDF donde además hay información del mismo. Yo entiendo que a muchas personas no les gusta el hecho de que no está el diseño PCB, pero a mi manera de ver es de gran ayuda el esquema, y muchas personas suelen hacer el diseño a su gusto. Por mi parte estoy construyendo un amplificador que integra muchas cosas del foro, y seguramente incorporará éste preamplificador, por ende aquí quedará en el foro también. 

Archivo original

Quizás necesito agregar un potenciómetro para el volumen o cambiar valores de resistores para mi proyecto y así dar más ganancia, aumentando el valor de R2 se obtiene más ganancia.

Saludines!


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

Hola a todos... Adjunto una traducción que he realizado para el documento, (no creo que esté tan mal ) en realidad quería entender la idea global del proyecto y realicé la traducción, luego lo pasé a PDF para compartirlo con todos. He suprimido las partes relativas al ensamble del Kit, como los pasos de ensamble, ya que no estoy suministrando el kit sino su circuito y funcionamiento. La información es muy buena para los que aún estamos aprendiendo al respecto, contiene datos que algunos solemos desconocer, además de los ajustes posibles que podemos realizar al proyecto. Por si alguien se anima a probarlo, ya que no veo impedimento en probar con otros operacionales.

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola foro
Hoy vengo a pedir una sugerencia, estoy realizando el diseño PCB del preamplificador antes nombrado, tengo la opción de agregar el puente de diodos capacitores y reguladores lineales tipo LM7815 y LM7915 para obtener una muy buena fuente sobre el mismo impreso.
Mi pregunta es si la llegada de AC a la placa puede introducir ruido al resto del circuito y estropear lo "Hi-Fi" que posee el mismo, como dicen: dañar con los pies lo hecho por las manos.
¿Recomiendan que la fuente sea por aparte para que solo llegue DC regulada?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

La única respuesta posible es: depende del diseño que hagas del PCB.
Hay ciertas normas básicas que seguir y otras no tan básicas que tal vez sean convenientes, pero es un tema que dá para mucho y probablemente te vaya mejor buscando algún documento de referencia sobre el diseño de PCB (creo haber visto uno en el foro, pero no recuerdo donde).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

Ya que el Dr.Z me ahorró una respuesta me voy a permitir ser mas "*Corrosivo*", opino que emplear esos IC´s en un control de tono es un *mega-desperdicio*.

Esos IC´s fueron pensados para trabajar a muy altas ganancias que en un control de tono no se da ni cerca.
Ese control de tono se puede resolver perfectamente con un NE5532.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya que el Dr.Z me ahorró una respuesta me voy a permitir ser mas "*Corrosivo*", opino que emplear esos IC´s en un control de tono es un *mega-desperdicio*.
> 
> Esos IC´s fueron pensados para trabajar a muy altas ganancias que en un control de tono no se da ni cerca.
> Ese control de tono se puede resolver perfectamente con un NE5532.



No se es corrosivo si se es honesto Fogo' y dijiste lo que tenías que decir, y tienes mucha razón, esos operacionales según veo son muy buenos y especiales para señales que requieran bastante ganancia... lo que me sucedió personalmente es que me enamoré del encapsulado metálico de los IC hace unos años... los tenía un amigo y en una apuesta se los quité.

En un principio dije que tenía un par de dichos integrados... la verdad son 8 entre LME49720 y LME49710, no obstante el PCB se está haciendo para integrados con encapsulado "normalito"  para lograr utilizar muchos otros operacionales.

El poseer los IC cuestionados me hizo pensar en realizar un proyecto con ellos, por ende consulté diversos diagramas para utilizarlos como preamplificadores de audio, controles de tono y hasta un driver de un ampli tipo 741. Buscando me topé con el kit del control de tonos, con info para compartir y de paso realizar un diseño del PCB (si se logra un buen resultado). Entonces, yo utilizo los LME en configuración "mega-desperdicio" lol: eso me gustó ) y de paso ese contol de tonos le sirve a cualquier usuario o visitante para realizar uno con otros operacionales compatibles pin a pin... que hay muchos.

Bueno... pensandolo bien si los dejo a un lado y utilizo otros entonces el desperdicio será mayor porque no les daría ningún uso. 

Pero si Fogo'... espero con el tiempo (años) y con todo lo que pueda seguir aprendiendo en electrónica traer un proyecto o algo totalmente desarrollado por mi que pueda satisfacer la demanda de los operacionales LME. 

Por ahora, no aumentaré el rango de "errores" y utilizaré fuente aparte, también agregaré potenciómetro de volumen a la salida (master volume). Ese pote es otro tema de discusión, unos lo ponen al inicio, otros entre las 2 etapas de amplificación y otros a la salida... a la entrada no lo quiero porque segun la info del kit la impedancia a la entrada está lista para la mayoría de las fuentes de audio comunes...
Ponerlo en el medio... es opción, salvo utilizar modificaciones muy trascendentales que dificulten la realización del PCB (que llevo hasta ahora). He leído el tema al respecto... y veo que depende de muchas variables, hasta del amplificador a utilizar... 

Saludos y espero apenas compre resistencias y capacitores tener listo para probarlo con audio real y compartir los resultados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Saludos y espero apenas compre resistencias y capacitores tener listo para probarlo con audio real y compartir los resultados.


Dos cosas:
1- Si vas a usar esos chips, vas a tener que usar resistencias de metal-film de valor relativamente bajo y capacitores de polipropileno, o vas a desperdiciar las características del chip en el piso de ruido del sistema.
2- Tratá de conseguir el libro "Small Signal Audio Design" de Douglas Self... te vas a enterar muchas cosas que te van a ser útiles si pensás usar AO "hi-end"


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, buscaré el libro.
Unos comentarios arriba me indicaste lo del uso de componentes de buena calidad para éste tipo de audio. Esos componentes seguro hay que comprarlos por internet, las tiendas locales lo mejor que tienen es el poliester. Las resistencias de carbón... y pocos valores en resistencias de metalfilm de presición. Por ahora probaré con resistores de carbón y capacitores de poliester... bueno también otros operaciones como los JRC4558. Y eso utilizando series y paralelos de resistencias en valores comerciales de carbón para lograr valores por ejemplo de 11K (2 de 22K en paralelo).
También el documento que hice traducción hablan del ruido de las resistencias y entre mas alto el valor del resistor peor...
Utra cosa, el pote a la salida del preamplificador... si está en volumen mínimo, no estaría cortocircuitando las salidas del operacional con tierra?
Saludos!

PD: Ya estoy sintiendo algo de vergüenza al traer al foro mis LME ; creo que lo Hi-Fi será en teoría, pero en la practica... solo los oídos experimentados notaran la diferencia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 3, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> PD: Ya estoy sintiendo algo de vergüenza al traer al foro mis LME ; creo que lo Hi-Fi será en teoría, pero en la practica... solo los oídos experimentados notaran la diferencia.


Se pueden aprovechar las características de alta fidelidad si se emplean los componentes adecuados, como lo habian expresado Dr Zoidberg y Fogonazo, si no lo haces asi dara lo mismo que utilizar un operacional convencional, ya sabiendo esto creo que no hay necesidad de dar mas vueltas con lo mismo, experimenta con ellos con las recomendaciones que te han hecho.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Bueno... entonces será ir a buscar y rebuscar componentes de mejor calidad por mi ciudad.
Lo primero serán las resistencias, ya que he realizado el diseño PCB para resistencias de carbon, combinando en serie o en paralelo los valores estandard para lograr los valores del esquemático.

Por ahora un primer vistazo de un semi-3D (los potes no los tenía jeje), terminé instalando potenciómetro a la entrada... lo noté en otros preamplificadores como el del rotel. Lamento ser tan indeciso, pero bueno... un par de vistazos para 2 tipos de encapsulados:




No publico un PCB definitivo hasta no ensamblar un circuito y ensayarlo.

Saludos!


----------

